# C preprocessor problems in MacOS X



## FredFnord (Jan 9, 2003)

So I'm trying to do some compiling of UNIX thingies.  I've run into some problems with one in particular.  When I run the ./configure script, it wants to use -traditional-cpp to do the preprocessing, which I think is causing some problems.

Now, the man page says that what -traditional-cpp does in Apple's gcc is to not use Apple's (non-usual) c preprocessor, but instead use the STANDARD gnu c preprocessor.  But what it also says is that this usage is depracated, and it will eventually go back to the original meaning.  Which I'm sort of afraid is exactly what has happened since that man page has been updated (July).

This leaves me with something of a conundrum... I have something that Apple's c preprocessor won't handle, but that can't be handled by the traditional preprocessor either.  (In this case, variable numbers of arguments in a macro).  If -tradtional-cpp turns on the strict traditional cpp, and a lack of that turns on Apple's cpp, how do I get it to use the GNU cpp?

Thanks.

--Fred


----------



## jesustoast (Jan 10, 2003)

Edit your Makefile and add '-no-cpp-precomp' to CFLAGS=


----------

